# 150G Pygo Tank



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

A couple of pics of my pygos


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Piraya looks awesome! Caribe looks a bit of a funny shape though, what are they fed on?


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

PygoShlee said:


> what are they fed on?


any frozen food... shrimp, mussels, sardines, anchovies, polyps, chicken, turkey etc.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

looks awesome...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Is a ThurmpTank...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GORGEOUS piraya!!









When I first read the title of this post, I thought it said you have fourteen cariba and ten piraya in a 150 gallon tank!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

how long have they been together and how well do they get along?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Pygos!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice flames. 1st guy looks like he needs a diet plan.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Nice flames. 1st guy looks like he needs a diet plan.


Yeah, he looks kinda like Frank doesn't he?

(The piranha, not Hastatus...)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

The piraya is amazing, but yes, i think the cariba could use a powerhead and reduced feedings.



Piranha_man said:


> GORGEOUS piraya!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not out of the realm of possibility for some p-fury members


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> how long have they been together and how well do they get along?


7 months, but the cariba is quite aggressive and the piraya is not large enought to defend himself
last month the cariba killed the 9" nattereri who was with them in the tank


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

you can see on the pic that it was a female. most kills are directed towards "pregnant" females (full of eggs) according to what i've read on other forums where people tried to breed pirayas. same thing for me, my big mofo killed a natt full of eggs...

you can see on the pic that it was a female. most kills are directed towards "pregnant" females (full of eggs) according to what i've read on other forums where people tried to breed pirayas. same thing for me, my big mofo killed a natt full of eggs...


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

leg89 said:


> you can see on the pic that it was a female. most kills are directed towards "pregnant" females (full of eggs) according to what i've read on other forums where people tried to breed pirayas. same thing for me, my big mofo killed a natt full of eggs...
> 
> you can see on the pic that it was a female. most kills are directed towards "pregnant" females (full of eggs) according to what i've read on other forums where people tried to breed pirayas. same thing for me, my big mofo killed a natt full of eggs...


this is a good theory
perhaps the pregnant females are more territorial or more vulnerable


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Piraya !!! Chunky ol Cariba !!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear this from almost every member that has big piraya with other fish, especially prego fish. Wonder why they clean the tank out? I hear one by one they are all gone due to the piraya


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing looking Piraya!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome kick ass Caribe and Piraya you got there!...They both rock like a SLAYER concert!!...


----------

